# Anyone else's user interface change?



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

This morning I woke up to what appears to be a user interface change on my Tivo Roamio. The colors are slightly different. The TiVo guy is sort of a silhouette and the icons seem to be changed slightly. Anyone else's interface change like this? I'm not a fan.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I think yours is the 49th or 53rd thread, I lost count.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Must be v20.7.2 update. Look in System Information.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

SullyND said:


> I think yours is the 49th or 53rd thread, I lost count.


I just scrolled though the front two pages of this forum and saw nothing.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Just checked again, I still see nothing about an interface change or new software.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

bengalfreak said:


> I just scrolled though the front two pages of this forum and saw nothing.


You may want to change your profile from "active member" to clueless member. Just teasing. Since the new software is over three different platforms, the discussion is in the coffee forum.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There would not be any message about it, so you need to look in Sys info.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Your Roamio is now running software version 20.7.2. One of the main features of this version is that it brings the Bolt-style interface to the Roamio and Premiere models.

The official release notes are here.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I don't peruse the Coffee House Forum as there is way too much in there that doesn't pertain to me. I figured if it was an interface change on the Roamio, surely there would be something posted in the Roamio forum. Somehow that seems to not be the case, go figure.

Anyway, I am really not a fan of the new menus. Way too much white. Then again, I hate all Ikea furniture too.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Back when TiVo was innovating and pushing updates often, you would get a pop up message explaining the new features. They stopped this year's ago unfortunately and have lost their way as a user facing company, now they cater to businesses for providing data analytics and information...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

jaredmwright said:


> Back when TiVo was innovating and pushing updates often, you would get a pop up message explaining the new features. They stopped this year's ago unfortunately


As recently as a year ago I was still getting those messages.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Might depend on your model then?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the new look, and the settings menu is now the same resolution as the rest of the UI. Finally.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the white menu selection highlighting is way too bright and bothersome to my eyes. I much prefer the yellow. On my set it is so bright, that the text is harder to read. Hope they provide an option to change it back and tell us when they do it!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

philt56 said:


> I think the white menu selection highlighting is way too bright and bothersome to my eyes. I much prefer the yellow. On my set it is so bright, that the text is harder to read. Hope they provide an option to change it back and tell us when they do it!


Pretty sure that ain't happenin'.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

bengalfreak said:


> Pretty sure that ain't happenin'.


Agreed. We won't get that level of adjustment ourselves.

It's brighter only because it's white and not yellow. People will get used to it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I like the new interface. Matches Bolt+. Wish Premiere had SM.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

philt56 said:


> I think the white menu selection highlighting is way too bright and bothersome to my eyes. I much prefer the yellow. On my set it is so bright, that the text is harder to read. Hope they provide an option to change it back and tell us when they do it!


It sounds like you might have your TV 'Picture Mode' set to something too bright. Or the actual brightness turned too high.

Maybe cycle through the Picture Mode's 'til you find one that's more acceptable?

-KP


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> This morning I woke up to what appears to be a user interface change on my Tivo Roamio. The colors are slightly different. The TiVo guy is sort of a silhouette and the icons seem to be changed slightly. Anyone else's interface change like this? I'm not a fan.
> 
> View attachment 30170


Wow...  It never ends...


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

Hate the new WHITE look. I rebooted my Tivo thinking something was wrong with it, but it still looks the same crappy white! 
Will I get used to it, sure but why does one have to get _used to _something just for the sake of change.....to me the new interface looks very basic, not rich like it used to.
Oh well, progress I guess.....


----------



## mroy5150 (May 30, 2017)

I first noticed the update on my Roamio OTA when I got home last night. I really like the new UI. I think its a little more intuitive then the old one. My TiVo Mini's did not update automatically. When I checked the system status it indicated that it was waiting for restart. I unplugged then plugged the power in and it installed the update.

My only disappointment is that there doesn't appear to be any additional apps added. My only issue so far with my Roamio OTA is the lack of useful apps. This is marketed as a Cord Cutting solution but it still has HBO Go which you need a cable subscription for. If they would add HBO Now, Showtime, Sony Vue, Direct TV Now, Sling TV and CBS All Access it would be the perfect device. Without those apps we are forced to depend on additional streaming devices such as Apple TV or Fire TV.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

jjeff said:


> Hate the new WHITE look. I rebooted my Tivo thinking something was wrong with it, but it still looks the same crappy white!
> Will I get used to it, sure but why does one have to get _used to _something just for the sake of change.....to me the new interface looks very basic, not rich like it used to.
> Oh well, progress I guess.....


Thats too bad, Obama's no longer president, get used to it.

Youre lucky it did not go orange.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

He's got a point. The yellow banners made for a pleasing look as well as easier to read. As they say, it is what it is.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> He's got a point. The yellow banners made for a pleasing look as well as easier to read. As they say, it is what it is.


I like the yellow better, but the white isn't bad. I will say, if your TV has a brightness control, it might be too high. My BIL likes the TV set to Vivid and it's blinding. With the new white, those "new" indicators in the guide don't show as well.


----------



## JimGrisham (May 15, 2010)

Not sure if I've seen anyone mention this yet, so...

When a recording is highlighted, the new (Bolt-style) white highlight bars seem to have greatly reduced contrast to the light grey of the 'amount watched' bar graphs.

Might just be me, but I find it noticeably harder to read those now, especially from across the room or on a small tv.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaredmwright said:


> Back when TiVo was innovating and pushing updates often, you would get a pop up message explaining the new features. They stopped this year's ago unfortunately and have lost their way as a user facing company, now they cater to businesses for providing data analytics and information...


And they support Communists and kick little dogs as well.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JimGrisham said:


> Not sure if I've seen anyone mention this yet, so...
> 
> When a recording is highlighted, the new (Bolt-style) white highlight bars seem to have greatly reduced contrast to the light grey of the 'amount watched' bar graphs.
> 
> Might just be me, but I find it noticeably harder to read those now, especially from across the room or on a small tv.


Yeah, they should've used blue rather than grey. Thankfully, this isn't something that important.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah, I noticed that too.. File a complaint on tivo's site.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> He's got a point. The yellow banners made for a pleasing look as well as easier to read. As they say, it is what it is.


Could not have said it better.


----------



## TimeClock (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone a t TiVo look at this stuff before they put it out. Suggest they fire who ever is in charge.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

You can change that back. When you're on that screen, just hit the 'A' button on your remote and it gives you choices. At the bottom choice it says 'left column'. Hit that and change it to 'hide' and that will go away.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

I much prefer the orange.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW I got the normal update message explaining the updated UI on my Roamio


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

"Sleek, modern color theme" yeah right LOL. It's now mostly monochrome, lacking color.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

wbrightfl said:


> "Sleek, modern color theme" yeah right LOL. It's now mostly monochrome, lacking color.


so true


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't peruse the Coffee House Forum as there is way too much in there that doesn't pertain to me. I figured if it was an interface change on the Roamio, surely there would be something posted in the Roamio forum. Somehow that seems to not be the case, go figure.


You should have checked the Tivo Help Center forum (covers all models) - this interface change topic has been on the first page there since July 30th....

Menu looks different / missing colors


----------



## jpolster2016 (May 11, 2016)

There has to be a way to put the old skin back somehow, I mean its linux. Apple lost my business when they introduced iOS 7. I sold my iPhone and bought a Nexus 4 because iOS got ugly and flat.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

achalupa said:


> View attachment 30226
> 
> FWIW I got the normal update message explaining the updated UI on my Roamio


I have never gotten such a message after an update on my Premiere or my Series 3.

I wonder why some get it and others don't?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm disappointed with the new color scheme. I think it looks terrible compared to what the Roamio used to look like. Why the faceless silver tivo guy? why the bland coloring of the show icons in the list?
I do like that I can get deeper into the menus, and it still windows the active tuner/recording playback. That's an improvement.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

DG3 said:


> Agreed. We won't get that level of adjustment ourselves.
> 
> It's brighter only because it's white and not yellow. People will get used to it.


I think they made a back room deal with the manufacturers of OLED TVs to ensure the text gets burned into people's screens, requiring them to purchase a new set.

It's obnoxious.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kucharsk said:


> I think they made a back room deal with the manufacturers of OLED TVs to ensure the text gets burned into people's screens, requiring them to purchase a new set.
> 
> It's obnoxious.


It's the same interface the Bolt has had since inception, and it looks perfectly fine on my OLED just like the Bolt does.
I'm also in the camp that the "OMG MY RETINAS ARE BURNING" team has their TV set to vivid torch mode.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> "Sleek, modern color theme" yeah right LOL. It's now mostly monochrome, lacking color.


The "flat" look has been all the rage for several years in UX design, so yes, it's "modern" just compare Win7 to Win10 and you can see this new design trend, same for iOS so it's not brand specific.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> The "flat" look has been all the rage for several years in UX design, so yes, it's "modern" just compare Win7 to Win10 and you can see this new design trend, same for iOS so it's not brand specific.


The flat look may be liked by some, but obviously it's not the rage for many others. it is not an improvement in my view and now happy I didn't get a Bolt. The monochrome flat UI which lacks personality does not hurt my eyes like some, but the bright whites is annoying. I lowered my blacklight, brightness and contrast setting down and now its not blinding, but now my TV viewing experience is darker than I prefer. Looks like one has to choose which is more important, a good looking picture or good looking UI. I'm in the camp which hopes they give us the option of choosing the color scheme in a future update, so they aren't alienating a good portion of customers which aren't happy. The menu changes I am fine with as I don't go into most of the menus anyway. Mostly the programming guide and recordings menu and thats about it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> The flat look may be liked by some, but obviously it's not the rage for many others. it is not an improvement in my view and now happy I didn't get a Bolt. The monochrome flat UI which lacks personality does not hurt my eyes like some, but the bright whites is annoying.


You may or may not like the look, but it's considered the current "modern look" by most UX designs out there, it's clearly a YMMV viewpoint, but they're not going to change it, and they're not going to give an option, and the more folks keep being stuck in the past never wanting change it might was well be everyone saying "I want my SDUI BACK!" that also is not going to happen.

[personal rant]The amount of complaining from folks on this what "I" consider trivial change says a lot and makes me concerned that old school Tivo users will be so vocal that Tivo holds back from making some of the evolutionary changes they will need to make for the future.[/personal rant]


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> It's the same interface the Bolt has had since inception, and it looks perfectly fine on my OLED just like the Bolt does.
> I'm also in the camp that the "OMG MY RETINAS ARE BURNING" team has their TV set to vivid torch mode.


That's what I mean; bright white is more likely to cause burn-in of text than the yellow.

If the TVs were set too bright, program material would also be too bright; it isn't.

Worse, the text just looks horrid at times.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

wbrightfl said:


> The flat look may be liked by some, but obviously it's not the rage for many others. it is not an improvement in my view and now happy I didn't get a Bolt. The monochrome flat UI which lacks personality does not hurt my eyes like some, but the bright whites is annoying. I lowered my blacklight, brightness and contrast setting down and now its not blinding, but now my TV viewing experience is darker than I prefer. Looks like one has to choose which is more important, a good looking picture or good looking UI. I'm in the camp which hopes they give us the option of choosing the color scheme in a future update, so they aren't alienating a good portion of customers which aren't happy. The menu changes I am fine with as I don't go into most of the menus anyway. Mostly the programming guide and recordings menu and thats about it.


Your 'choice' is going to be updating to Hydra when that is released. That is a long-overdue rethinking of the current dated UI.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

eherberg said:


> Your 'choice' is going to be updating to Hydra when that is released. That is a long-overdue rethinking of the current dated UI.


I haven't seen what hydra looks like yet. If it's better than the new plain UI then great.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> I haven't seen what hydra looks like yet. If it's better than the new plain UI then great.


Do you like B&W and poster size images? if so Hydra is your OS! Upcoming TiVo Hydra Interface 
It's a WIP for sure, but certainly different.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Do you like B&W and poster size images? if so Hydra is your OS! Upcoming TiVo Hydra Interface
> It's a WIP for sure, but certainly different.


Thank you, this is quite interesting. Very mixed reviews on that site, but once it gets closer to final release perhaps they will create some vids showing us its operation. Some functions may be useful, others maybe not. User profiles would be a nice addition if it is added. As long as I have the option to still browse an easy to read programming guide if I want it might be a good move. Time will tell.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

wbrightfl said:


> I haven't seen what hydra looks like yet. If it's better than the new plain UI then great.


From the released screenshots doubling down on the discovery bar and making a tile interface like that the main method of accessing the TiVo settings and content. It looks, to me, like it's giving up substance (it has fewer, larger, items on screen) to make the static screenshots look 'sexier' than the current basically text menus.

Since, at least initially, it'll be an optional (though irrevocable) opt in I plan to avoid it as long as possible. Though I guess if user reports show that, despite initial appearances, it really does offer improved use (not just flashier visuals) I'd rethink that.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

So this update has finally eliminated all of the remaining SD menus, right? If so, I welcome it! Count me in the group that preferred the yellow vs. white highlight color, but it's not a huge deal to me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> So this update has finally eliminated all of the remaining SD menus, right? If so, I welcome it! Count me in the group that preferred the yellow vs. white highlight color, but it's not a huge deal to me.


Not all. Some, including the cable card, are SD.


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

JimGrisham said:


> Not sure if I've seen anyone mention this yet, so...
> 
> When a recording is highlighted, the new (Bolt-style) white highlight bars seem to have greatly reduced contrast to the light grey of the 'amount watched' bar graphs.
> 
> Might just be me, but I find it noticeably harder to read those now, especially from across the room or on a small tv.


Not just you, I find it very hard to see the progress bar now, especially when first starting out. IMO the new scheme sucks, but whatever, very few others seem to notice or care


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TimeClock said:


> Does anyone a t TiVo look at this stuff before they put it out. Suggest they fire who ever is in charge.


My UI has looked this way since October 2015 when the Bolts were launched. This update finally got the older TiVos to have the same UI. I think it's much better to have the same UI experience across multiple TiVos.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> The flat look may be liked by some, but obviously it's not the rage for many others. it is not an improvement in my view and now happy I didn't get a Bolt. The monochrome flat UI which lacks personality does not hurt my eyes like some, but the bright whites is annoying. I lowered my blacklight, brightness and contrast setting down and now its not blinding, but now my TV viewing experience is darker than I prefer. Looks like one has to choose which is more important, a good looking picture or good looking UI. I'm in the camp which hopes they give us the option of choosing the color scheme in a future update, so they aren't alienating a good portion of customers which aren't happy. The menu changes I am fine with as I don't go into most of the menus anyway. Mostly the programming guide and recordings menu and thats about it.


A properly calibrated TV will have no problem with the TiVo UI. It will not be blinding with a properly calibrated TV. And a properly calibrated TV will also yeild an excellent picture when watching content.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Not all. Some, including the cable card, are SD.


I just have an OTA Roamio, but it still has some CableCARD references in the menus, and all of them are new HD menus. Maybe there are other menus my OTA Roamio doesn't have.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BrettStah said:


> I just have an OTA Roamio, but it still has some CableCARD references in the menus, and all of them are new HD menus. Maybe there are other menus my OTA Roamio doesn't have.


I'm guessing no cable card status menu? I like the new System Information except for all the blanks. Same for Diagnostics. A lot of items without information. There's an entry for "Cable Card Paired". It always says "No".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

eherberg said:


> Your 'choice' is going to be updating to Hydra when that is released. That is a long-overdue rethinking of the current dated UI.


The "dated" UI still seems far better than the other alternatives. (I mean other company cable boxes/DVRs)

Some of the settings are still SD, at least on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm guessing no cable card status menu? I like the new System Information except for all the blanks. Same for Diagnostics. A lot of items without information. There's an entry for "Cable Card Paired". It always says "No".


Here are the screens I see:


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> Some of the settings are still SD, at least on my Roamio Pro.


CableCARD information is but that's coming direct from the CableCARD. What other menus have you found in SD?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> CableCARD information is but that's coming direct from the CableCARD. What other menus have you found in SD?
> Scott


Channels, Signal Strength but it's a diagnostic with real time information, so I don't mind the SD.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I found a solution for the blinding highlight bar. I use my glasses left over from the solar eclipse, and the new interface looks much better now.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

randywalters said:


> You should have checked the Tivo Help Center forum (covers all models) - this interface change topic has been on the first page there since July 30th....
> 
> Menu looks different / missing colors


Why would I want to wade through a bunch of threads that have nothing to do with my model of TiVo when there should be something about it in the Roamio forum? That makes no sense.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Why would I want to wade through a bunch of threads that have nothing to do with my model of TiVo when there should be something about it in the Roamio forum? That makes no sense.


Actually it makes perfect sense, especially since you were unable to find posts about it in the Roamio forum.

When i don't find my particular issue in the Premiere forum or the Series 3 forum, i then go to The Help forum and the Coffee House forum and i usually find pertinent posts there.

This software update had been out on all models for about a month before you started your own thread, but by then there were already many existing threads about this huge change on those other two forums, many of which contained posts from Roamio owners.

Or i just google it and invariably get pointed back to TCF.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

So, a change to the Roamio user interface, there's nothing about it in the Roamio forum, I should just assume that there will be something about it in a general TiVo (i.e. non-Roamio) forum. As i said before, that makes absolutely no sense. I guess if I had looked in the Help Forum and Coffee House and found nothing there, then I should have made a search in a general Non-TiVo DVR forum since that is the same logic.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> So, a change to the Roamio user interface, there's nothing about it in the Roamio forum, *I should just assume that there will be something about it in a general TiVo (i.e. non-Roamio) forum.*


Yes, absolutely. And also in the Help forum while we're at it.

Do you think such a huge and sudden change in an interface is only limited to the discontinued Roamio model?



> As i said before, that makes absolutely no sense. I guess if I had looked in the Help Forum and Coffee House forum and found nothing there, then I should have made a search in a general Non-TiVo DVR forum since that is the same logic.


But had you looked in the Help forum or Coffee House forum you would have immediately found your answers. Not sure why you'd bring up a Non-Tivo forum, that doesn't make sense and is not the same logic.

I don't get why you think it makes absolutely no sense to check the Help forum and/or the Coffee House forum when you don't find your issue in the Roamio forum. The fact that there were so many existing threads discussing this update in both of those forums is a clear indication that those are the forums that are most useful.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Why look through forums at all? Just use the search box at the upper right. Type in "change" or "colors" or "hate" or your keyword of choice, and lots of threads are listed.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

randywalters said:


> I don't get why you think it makes absolutely no sense to check the Help forum and/or the Coffee House forum when you don't find your issue in the Roamio forum. The fact that there were so many existing threads discussing this update in both of those forums is a clear indication that those are the forums that are most useful.


I'm finished discussing this with you. Your condescension is irking me.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

randywalters said:


> Actually it makes perfect sense, especially since you were unable to find posts about it in the Roamio forum.
> 
> *When i don't find my particular issue in the Premiere forum or the Series 3 forum, i then go to The Help forum and the Coffee House forum and i usually find pertinent posts there.* ...


As a Roamio Basic / OTA owner, in order to 'stay current', my *Watched Forums* are:

TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion
TiVo Help Center
TiVo Roamio DVRs
TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo
TiVo Upgrade Center
Since I use kmttg, pyTiVo and pyTiVo Desktop and I plan to upgrade my HDDs, I find that LURKing in these forums keeps me abreast of useful information.


randywalters said:


> ...T*his software update had been out on all models for about a month before you started your own thread, but by then there were already many existing threads about this huge change on those other two forums*, many of which contained posts from Roamio owners.
> 
> Or i just google it and invariably get pointed back to TCF.


I cannot grasp how SO MANY folks can believe that they are the FIRST to discover things that have such a global / wide-reaching effect that THEY must create a NEW thread and start yet another rant. Granted, I've always been more interested in technology so I've never taken a psych course but, like watching today's youth on certain reality shows, I'm constantly surprised (and somewhat saddened).


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Lurker1 said:


> *Why look through forums at all?* Just use the search box at the upper right. Type in "change" or "colors" or "hate" or your keyword of choice, and lots of threads are listed.


Why look through the forums or use SEARCH when it's so easy to just create another rant / (ahem) thread - it's the "IN" thing now , or haven't you noticed...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> I cannot grasp how SO MANY folks can believe that they are the FIRST to discover things that have such a global / wide-reaching effect that THEY must create a NEW thread and start yet another rant. Granted, I've always been more interested in technology so I've never taken a psych course but, like watching today's youth on certain reality shows, I'm constantly surprised (and somewhat saddened).





ClearToLand said:


> Why look through the forums or use SEARCH when it's so easy to just create another rant / (ahem) thread - it's the "IN" thing now , or haven't you noticed...


It's pretty easy, those are the users that just want TCF to be a Google where answers are tailored just to them, it's the selfish "me first" mentality that shows up all too often on the web, why should you search when you can make your very own thread that's all about you?

Seriously there are about a bajillion of these threads on TCF right now, multiples in almost all the sub-forums, it's gotten to the point of ridiculousness.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Seriously there are about a bajillion of these threads on TCF right now, multiples in almost all the sub-forums, it's gotten to the point of ridiculousness.


Don't forget those members who will reply to a post with the same response that can be found a few posts earlier.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Unbelievable. I come here, look through the Roamio threads for something about my issue. I look through several pages of threads and since I see nothing about it, I post a question and all i get is crap thrown at me. If one person had posted in the Roamio forum, like I am, we wouldn't be having this useless back and forth. But guess what? If someone comes looking through the Roamio forum now for the same answers I did, they will find a thread explaining it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Seriously there are about a bajillion of these threads on TCF right now, multiples in almost all the sub-forums, it's gotten to the point of ridiculousness.


And yet, there were no posts in the Roamio subforum. Imagine that?


----------

